# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  Picked this girl up on Thanksgiving

## J.Vandegrift

I have wanted one of these for years and managed to scrape enough money together from Ball Python sales to finally grab this girl. IMO she is a great looking black head. Got her from Tom Keogan who seems like a great guy to deal with. Now I just have to save up for my male in time for the Daytona show.

----------


## Elise.m

she's beautiful!

----------


## rabernet

Congratulations John! She's stunning!

----------


## PolkaDotPenguin

awww how pretty!  :Smile:  congrats!

----------


## jonf

Nice looking girl!  Tom has some nice stuff.

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

W :Surprised: w John she is a hottie congrats on the pick-up!  :Good Job:

----------


## Boanerges

Beautiful pick up!!!!!!!

----------


## zoologist

Congrats  :Good Job:  Blackheaded Pythons are snakes that should be at the top of every serious herpetoculturists wish list.

----------


## sg1trogdor

I have always loved the way blackheaded pythons looked.  How is the temperament on that girl.  Maybe one of these years I will get into them.

----------


## redpython

nice!  one of the species i would like to keep in the future....

----------


## J.Vandegrift

> I have always loved the way blackheaded pythons looked.  How is the temperament on that girl.  Maybe one of these years I will get into them.


She is not bad. Once you get her out of her cage she is fine, but she is a bit jumpy until you get her out.

----------

